# Happy Birthday NaphtaliPress



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 26, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 12-26-2009:

-NaphtaliPress (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 26, 2009)

Dude! Big things await in 2010. We're all looking forward to CPJ 6 already. Our prayers are with you as you begin planning and working on that project and others.

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## beej6 (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy birthday, Chris!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 26, 2009)

Have a very happy and blessed birthday Chris.


----------



## dudley (Dec 26, 2009)

Wishing you a very happy birthday


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------



## A.J. (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Michael (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## dbroyles (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chris


----------



## Herald (Dec 26, 2009)

Chris, happy birthday!


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy birthday, dear friend.


----------



## JOwen (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy birth day.


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## py3ak (Dec 26, 2009)

Many Happy Returns! It's too bad we can't give you a volume of Durham, as those make perfect gifts.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks all; big 5 0 today.





py3ak said:


> Many Happy Returns! It's too bad we can't give you a volume of Durham, as those make perfect gifts.


I think I have plenty of those. 



Wayne said:


> Dude! Big things await in 2010. We're all looking forward to CPJ 6 already. Our prayers are with you as you begin planning and working on that project and others.
> Happy Birthday.


Thanks Wayne; Lord willing 2010 will be my most busy year in publishing. Hopefully profitable; but most assuredly busy.


----------



## baron (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Berean (Dec 26, 2009)

*Happy Birthday, Chris!*


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Chris you bless all of us on the PB. Thank you for your care and attention to all of us.


----------



## KMK (Dec 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey! Happy Birthday Chris! I almost missed this. I hope it was a great day for you.


----------

